# Best used car I can buy for under 10K AUD?



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to buy a car soon after I land in Australia? 
What can be best choice for under 10,000 AUD?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I want to buy a car soon after I land in Australia?
> What can be best choice for under 10,000 AUD?


Cars are expensive in Oz... A lot of people in this forum have said that.

Check for the model you like on Used Cars & New Cars for Sale | Car Sales & Car Reviews - Drive.com.au


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au

10,000 is plenty for a car, it just depends what your standards are. I have a Toyota Corolla Seca, '98, 100,000kms - $7,000 from carsales.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

There's plenty you can get for $10k...a Holden Commodore or Ford Falcon from 2004ish, a Toyota Corolla from 2004-2006, a Camry from 2003-2005 in good nick...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

We got a toyota camry for 6k. Clean car, you can check on carsales.com.au.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The general rule of thumb here is that larger cars will depreciate more rapidly, European cars will absolutely get slaughtered in depreciation, and the medium-sized and smaller cars, especially Japanese cars depreciate slower than the locals and Euros.

The Camry tends to depreciate somewhat quicker than similar Japanese models like the Accord, because it is a very common fleet car, so there's always a number of them circulating through the used car market. That said, it is a car with a well-earned reputation for being very reliable no-nonsense A-to-B transport, with very reasonable maintenance costs.

$10k should get you a Yaris from 2007ish in good form, a camry from 2004-2006 or thereabouts (the ACV36 4-cylinder or MCV36 6-cylinder model)...If you look hard enough you may be able to stretch it to the ACV40 series model (the model between late 2006-late 2011). A ford falcon from 2004 onwards, or a similar commodore will also be similar.

Corollas tend to hold their value well, so they'll be more expensive 2nd-hand...10k will get you 2005 onwards perhaps.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

twister292 said:


> There's plenty you can get for $10k...a Holden Commodore or Ford Falcon from 2004ish, a Toyota Corolla from 2004-2006, a Camry from 2003-2005 in good nick...


hello,

is holden a good make? there's a 2003 holden barina for 6K but only 3 doors..
i'm keeping an eye on a 2006 honda jazz for 7,850 too bad it's gone  and i noticed most cars have very high mileage, probably due to the size of the state but i agree that cars don't lose their quality in good weather countries.

at present i'm driving a 2008 toyota yaris and we'll be divorcing in 2 weeks  hopefully i'll get a nice one when i land in Perth in 3 weeks time..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> We got a toyota camry for 6k. Clean car, you can check on carsales.com.au.


hey anj1976...on same track, can you let me know a regular 4wheeler driving license from India is acceptable there or I need to get a international driving license here? Do we need to undergo any classes or exam in Aus?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you have to get a new license. For PR holders every city has different set of rules, in Melbourne it is valid for 6 months post landing. One has to take IQ and hazard perception test, which i did and cleared with 97%. I then booked my drivers test, failed twice .. My husband got it the first time.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> hello,
> 
> is holden a good make? there's a 2003 holden barina for 6K but only 3 doors..
> i'm keeping an eye on a 2006 honda jazz for 7,850 too bad it's gone  and i noticed most cars have very high mileage, probably due to the size of the state but i agree that cars don't lose their quality in good weather countries.
> ...


Barina, Viva, Astra aren't exactly stellar cars...they are mostly re-badged korean (daewoo) or Opel cars. The Barina can be rebadged Opel Corsa, Daewoo Kalos or Chevy Aveo depending on its age. The Astra is a rebadged Opel, and the Viva is a Daewoo kalos too.

Holden's major product is the commodore and its larger cousin, the statesman/caprice. They are both australian-made cars, so maintenance is reasonable and availability of parts is widespread, not to mention they're reliable cars. 

The commodore is a large, bulky car though, especially if you are used to driving a Yaris. The statesman/caprice is even larger, and can be a very cumbersome car to push into parking lots, so that's not a very obvious choice unless you need the space. Depending on the model-year (VY, VZ or VE), the commodores can have a 3.8L, 3.6L or 3L V6, and there's a few 6L V8 models as well.

If you are specifically after a small-ish car, $10k will buy you a 2007ish yaris in good nick, and an automatic one at that.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

@twister292

frankly, i have no problem with smaller cars. but the more smaller the car is, more fragile it seems. 
a day before yesterday, i was in an accident. no one was hurt, but with a seconds delay i could have been lying in hospital. 

now i want to buy some thing which has solid body and safety features.

yaris is a good car, i personally like it .. but it seems too nazuk (weak) ?? am i wrong?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

twister292 said:


> The general rule of thumb here is that larger cars will depreciate more rapidly, European cars will absolutely get slaughtered in depreciation, and the medium-sized and smaller cars, especially Japanese cars depreciate slower than the locals and Euros.
> 
> The Camry tends to depreciate somewhat quicker than similar Japanese models like the Accord, because it is a very common fleet car, so there's always a number of them circulating through the used car market. That said, it is a car with a well-earned reputation for being very reliable no-nonsense A-to-B transport, with very reasonable maintenance costs.
> 
> ...


if larger europeon cars are getting slaughtered in resale market, cant we just buy one for a steal ? then the only problem will be perhaps a bit expensive maintenance?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

rackspace said:


> @twister292
> 
> frankly, i have no problem with smaller cars. but the more smaller the car is, more fragile it seems.
> a day before yesterday, i was in an accident. no one was hurt, but with a seconds delay i could have been lying in hospital.
> ...


Yaris is a fairly light car, so it will not be too well-positioned in case of an impact with something like a fairlane or statesman. However, most Australian-market models will come standard with ABS, stability control and airbags. Build quality is comparable to any other Japanese car, so the differentiating factor in an impact is the weight of the car, not the strength of its panels.

But more so than that, running distances are relatively high in Aus (a car doing less than 20,000km a year on average is considered a low-mileage car on the used car market, and less than 15,000km a year is even better)...a small car will not be a very good runner on the highways in term of performance, but a 1.3L Yaris will ofcourse give you much better fuel economy than a 4.0L falcon...

A Yaris may not necessarily be the best choice for a heavily-used car...it's not meant to be that way by its nature. It's a utility car for city/urban use. 



> if larger europeon cars are getting slaughtered in resale market, cant we just buy one for a steal ? then the only problem will be perhaps a bit expensive maintenance?


Maintenance and servicing is very costly for the German cars, and insurance premiums will also be higher. And God-forbid if something goes wrong with the car which needs anything more than a routine service to sort out, the dealer will be digging a trench in his yard for you to shovel money into.

When I was at uni, my supervisor was slugged with a bill of AU$1200 to replace the spark-plugs and perform a routine service on his Merc C250...that should give you an idea of how their maintenance costs stack up.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

my car was hit by chevrolet tahoe 2012 Chevy Tahoe | SUV | Chevrolet
its a monster ... got away with just a scratch .. now such cars are much more secure and are definitely more expensive, so i would not be able to afford it .. 

How are KIA, Hyundai doing in Ausratlian market?

Looks like KIA Rio is small car of the year in Australia ...
Winners 2011: Australia's Best Cars


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

twister292 said:


> When I was at uni, my supervisor was slugged with a bill of AU$1200 to replace the spark-plugs and perform a routine service on his Merc C250...that should give you an idea of how their maintenance costs stack up.


That's insanely pricey. Such cars only do well till they are under warranty. If you can afford one, then you should keep changing once its warranty expires.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

rackspace said:


> That's insanely pricey. Such cars only do well till they are under warranty. If you can afford one, then you should keep changing once its warranty expires.


Warranty is against factory defects. Servicing will cost you for whatever price the dealer charges for the parts that need replacing.

Toyota is actually quite good in this regard...depending on the year the car was made in, for the first 2-4 years or 60,000-75,000km (whichever is first) servicing for vehicles in their range up to and including the camry is fixed at AU$130 per service.



> How are KIA, Hyundai doing in Ausratlian market?


Quite average...Korean cars are now creeping into the price range of the japs, where they start losing out on brand prestige. For example, the Hyundai i45 (Sonata) is priced between 34,200 and 41,200 depending on variant, which places it squarely in the same price range as the camry (34,318-43,640)...

On the used car market again they lose out, because the older korean cars are pretty poor in terms of build quality and longevity compared to japanese cars...


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

twister292 said:


> Warranty is against factory defects. Servicing will cost you for whatever price the dealer charges for the parts that need replacing.
> 
> Toyota is actually quite good in this regard...depending on the year the car was made in, for the first 2-4 years or 60,000-75,000km (whichever is first) servicing for vehicles in their range up to and including the camry is fixed at AU$130 per service.


Sorry, i meant this .. service warranty .. in some countries it is as high as 4 years / 150K Kms .. which is just super awesome...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Warranty is against factory defects. Servicing will cost you for whatever price the dealer charges for the parts that need replacing.
> 
> Toyota is actually quite good in this regard...depending on the year the car was made in, for the first 2-4 years or 60,000-75,000km (whichever is first) servicing for vehicles in their range up to and including the camry is fixed at AU$130 per service.
> 
> ...


Hi twister292

How would you compare toyota camry 1994-1997 and holden apollo -these two looks like the same?

Further I need your opnion on mitsubishi magna and nissan pulsar before 2000 models....

Further all cars available at AUD3k to 4K range have mileage of 200k+...so what to do and which car to go for?

What it is the best car to buy on budget of 3K to 4K especially when one is concerned about its economy?I would go for sedan in any case.

Thanks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Any pointers on Hyundai Grandeur ....
I am planning to buy a 2000 model....
around 2 lac kms...
for AUS$4000 ...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> We got a toyota camry for 6k. Clean car, you can check on carsales.com.au.


How many Kim's had it run Anj?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi twister292
> 
> How would you compare toyota camry 1994-1997 and holden apollo -these two looks like the same?
> 
> ...


The Holden Apollo is actually a rebadged camry...they're essentially the same car.

I would stay away from the magnas.

Stretch your budget a bit if possible...3-4k cars will give you ongoing maintenance issues unless you spend a fair amount on them.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi twister292

Thanks for your response.

I can't flex my budget.Please suggest either of holden,camry or corolla for better fuel economy and minimal repairs.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi twister292
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...



Hi twister292

What about nissan pulsar - 1998 with less than 150k on clock?

thanks


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pulsars with less than 150k shouldnt cause too much trouble. Make sure the car has RWC check supplied with it, and check on the VicRoads site for whether it has been in any serious collisions before you buy.

Camrys and Corollas are both very reliable cars, and the preference between the two can be based on your driving use. 

Holdens are very good cars as far as the locally built ones go...the ones made in Europe (Astra etc) or Korea (Viva, Cruze Series I, Barina) are not as reliable. However, the locally made holdens (Caprice/Statesman and Commodore) are both large cars.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Pulsars with less than 150k shouldnt cause too much trouble. Make sure the car has RWC check supplied with it, and check on the VicRoads site for whether it has been in any serious collisions before you buy.
> 
> Camrys and Corollas are both very reliable cars, and the preference between the two can be based on your driving use.
> 
> Holdens are very good cars as far as the locally built ones go...the ones made in Europe (Astra etc) or Korea (Viva, Cruze Series I, Barina) are not as reliable. However, the locally made holdens (Caprice/Statesman and Commodore) are both large cars.


I had a Cruze in the USA, sold it to my daughter after our 2011 vacation. It was a very excellent car. On our vacation to the USA in 2011, we drove it from Los Angeles down through Albuquerque NM, to Eagle Pass Texas, right down the center of Mexico all the way down to Leon, Guanajuato, over to San Miguel de Allende, back through San Luis Potosi, SLP, back to Eagle Pass Texas, Houston, New Orleans, Biloxi, MS, Guntersville, Alabama, then sold it to my daughter.

On that long trip, my Australian wife fell in love with the car and wanted to transport it here. The car got nearly 40 MPG, with 4 adults and luggage in a rooftop clamshell carrier. My USA Cruze was built in Lordstown Ohio.

Cheers,


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear twister292

Thanks for being so helping.

jazakAllah

regards

hassan

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

pcrial said:


> I had a Cruze in the USA, sold it to my daughter after our 2011 vacation. It was a very excellent car. On our vacation to the USA in 2011, we drove it from Los Angeles down through Albuquerque NM, to Eagle Pass Texas, right down the center of Mexico all the way down to Leon, Guanajuato, over to San Miguel de Allende, back through San Luis Potosi, SLP, back to Eagle Pass Texas, Houston, New Orleans, Biloxi, MS, Guntersville, Alabama, then sold it to my daughter.
> 
> On that long trip, my Australian wife fell in love with the car and wanted to transport it here. The car got nearly 40 MPG, with 4 adults and luggage in a rooftop clamshell carrier. My USA Cruze was built in Lordstown Ohio.
> 
> Cheers,


The Cruze (Series I) sold here was based on a Suzuki Ignis...

The current Cruze is based on a Daewoo-derived platform, and is Australian-assembled.



> Dear twister292
> 
> Thanks for being so helping.
> 
> ...


Pleasure


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey - interesting thread. Just a quick question - is it better to purchase a car from a dealer or a private seller? Also, if you do go with a dealer, are they willing to negotiate the price with you? At least here in the US, most used cars at dealerships are purchased for well below what they're worth (invoice price) and obviously you want to get as close to that price as possible. I assume the principle is the same in Australia but I figured I'd ask you guys since you seem to be experts!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

most of the people prefer to buy cars here privately.further prices offered by dealers are much inflated because of marking them up with their margins.though i don't have any experience of dealing with dealers as such.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi twister292

I need your opinion on toyota 1994 tercel on following parameters-actually I came across with a very good deal with only 119k KMs on clock:

1-Resaleability;
2-R & M costs;
3-Economy(tercel is 1.5l)

Kindly suggest asap.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi twister292
> 
> I need your opinion on toyota 1994 tercel on following parameters-actually I came across with a very good deal with only 119k KMs on clock:
> 
> ...


Too old in my opinion. It's 18 years old, and with a car that old, there's plenty that can go wrong even if the Ks on the odo are low. Availability of parts may be a bit of an issue as well.

a Camry from 98-99 shouldnt be more tha 5k...consider those.



> Hey - interesting thread. Just a quick question - is it better to purchase a car from a dealer or a private seller? Also, if you do go with a dealer, are they willing to negotiate the price with you? At least here in the US, most used cars at dealerships are purchased for well below what they're worth (invoice price) and obviously you want to get as close to that price as possible. I assume the principle is the same in Australia but I figured I'd ask you guys since you seem to be experts!


It's a matter of choice. Dealers in most states are required to provide 90 days of warranty and guarantee to legal title of the vehicle, whereas there is no requirement for a private seller to provide any warranties over the vehicle.

Haggling with dealers is common and necessary, because the prices shown on the labels are inflated. 

There is a very good website run by the CarSales network, RedBook which provides good indications of what a vehicle would be currently worth (at least within a certain degree).


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

What about the economy differential(fuel consumption) between a camry and corolla....is it too much to be one is leaning towards a corolla instead of camry?

Regards.




twister292 said:


> Too old in my opinion. It's 18 years old, and with a car that old, there's plenty that can go wrong even if the Ks on the odo are low. Availability of parts may be a bit of an issue as well.
> 
> a Camry from 98-99 shouldnt be more tha 5k...consider those.
> 
> ...


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> What about the economy differential(fuel consumption) between a camry and corolla....is it too much to be one is leaning towards a corolla instead of camry?
> 
> Regards.


Hi Hassan,

I got a 2001 Nissan Maxima run for 150k for 4 grand. It was possted on gumtree. The person who sold it said the dealership was offering only 2.5k and to buy a 2001 Maxima in 2011 from would have cost me anywhere from 7 to 8 k.

So you see the amount of margin dealers make on cars. A friend of mine bought a Toyota Camry 95 model for 6k. He thought he would have the so called 'peace of mind' because the dealer would cover 'everything' under warranty.

As it turns out 'everything' turns out to be only engine damage and not even structural damage as apart from the engine everything else is considered 'normal wear and tear'

Now after one year he went to 'trade in' his car the same dealer offered him 1k for the same car that he bought a year back.

Avoid dealerships like the plague if you are buying an old car (8-10 years). Avoid private ppl like plague if you are buying a fairly new car (2-3 yrs). It makes more sense to go to dealers for a 2/3 year old car as the dealer would then put in the effort and time to fix it up and then it makes sense paying the preimum to get a service.

Take a look at gumtree/carsites to get a rough idea of the car price and find a desi mechanic....you should get a fairly decent value for cash car plus if you talk to him nicely because the mechanic has made a couple of hundred bucks for you he will even agree to service your car at a reduced rate the next couple of times.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

twister292 said:


> Pulsars with less than 150k shouldnt cause too much trouble. Make sure the car has RWC check supplied with it, and check on the VicRoads site for whether it has been in any serious collisions before you buy.
> 
> Camrys and Corollas are both very reliable cars, and the preference between the two can be based on your driving use.
> 
> Holdens are very good cars as far as the locally built ones go...the ones made in Europe (Astra etc) or Korea (Viva, Cruze Series I, Barina) are not as reliable. However, the locally made holdens (Caprice/Statesman and Commodore) are both large cars.


I totally agree. You may also want to look at the Suzuki Jimny and Ignis, the Nissan Pulsar and Maxima and the Dahiatsu Terios. Toyota is no doubt the best value for cash but only if you compare an apple to an apple.

No point comparing a 95/96 Camry or a Corolla to a 01 Maxima/Pulsar viz a vis a 04/05 Accent or Elantra

The Hyundai Excel,Accent,Elantra are really pretty decent cars and the KIA is not that bad either.

Also do note that you can get chinese after market parts which are as good if not better than the orignals. All this only applies for cars below the 5 to 6 grand mark.And cars less than 200k are ok but if possible try to get one with 150k. Its going to be tough to find a car below the 150k mark for a 8 to 10 year old car anyway.

Avoid European Cars like the plague again as its just a status symbol....a friend was quoted 2k dollars for an Alfa Romeo starter which had to be imported from Italy. Along with the cash the car will be in the garage for atleast for a month so really is not worth it...and even the Chinese after market parts are pretty expensive for European cars. 

So they look good but doesnt make sense when you are starting off. Later on once you settle down you can get a new Mini Cooper or the Jaguar but slow and steady at the beginning should be the way.

Just my 2 cents opinion of course.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> What about the economy differential(fuel consumption) between a camry and corolla....is it too much to be one is leaning towards a corolla instead of camry?
> 
> Regards.


Oh btw fuel economy is not that different between a 4 cyl and a V6 anyway..on percentage terms yes huge difference but no so much on absolute terms. Its like the salary structure back in a non developed country. HR would say oh you got a 10/15% hike thats great. But the base itself is only 20/30k so thats like a max 5K hike which is pretty much next to nothing. Anyway i digress.

My 01 Maxima gives me an economy of 7 kmpl. So yes maybe someone gets a 10kmpl. Its 30% lesser but its just 3 kms less. So if you drive 70 kms a day you have to put in 10 litres of petrol vs 7 which is a saving of 4.5$ per day.

What really makes a huge difference is the rego though. . I pay 850 a year while i think a 4 cyl is 700$.Still not that bad in my 2 cents opinion.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

rackspace said:


> I want to buy a car soon after I land in Australia?
> What can be best choice for under 10,000 AUD?


Take my comments back...didnt notice its too old thread lol


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

I know this is a thread on used cars but I just want some guidance on new cars.
I've landed about a month back and secured a job. Now the focus is onto getting a rental appt and a car.
Nowadays new cars have many offers on them such as a 0% comparison rate. 
Firstly does 0% comparison rate mean a loan with 0% interest rate?
Personal perceptions aside, is it not better to go for a new car and have complete peace of mind for 3-5 years than to go for a used car and inherit the problems of the car?
Some of the makers nowadays are offering a 3 year service cap and 5 year extended warranty.
Thanks.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sharemyhead said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a thread on used cars but I just want some guidance on new cars.
> I've landed about a month back and secured a job. Now the focus is onto getting a rental appt and a car.
> ...


A job in jut a month's time. That's really nice. I have no idea about comparison rates coz i am yet to get my PR w/o which i am not elligble for a loan. But comparison rates must be just that comparison. I doubt whether you can get any cars at 0%. Btw which company is offering at 0%. Holden is offering at 0.5, Honda at 1.5 and Toyota at 2.9%. I know for a fact that Toyota's comparison rate is for 2011 vehicles and that too select models only.

Of course going in for a new car makes sense if one can afford it, and especially if you are getting a 5 year warranty---but apart from Hyundai is anyone giving a 5 year warranty...

Better still buy a 1k car learn the rules, gift it to some one after 06 months and buy the Subaru BRZ/Toyota 86 in early to mid 2013.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Good article relevant to this topic:

http://smh.drive.com.au/what-car-should-i-buy/what-city-car-should-i-buy-20120822-24lpz.html


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

As said buy private, just take a mechanic with you if you dont know much about cars.

I bought a 2004 Mitsubishi Magna 3.5V6 with 141000k on the clock in May while in sydney, it was just serviced had 4 new tyres, all the belts etc were just done.

I paid $3500, and i have driven it from Sydney to Brisbane - Sydney - Canberra - Adelaide across the nullabor to Kalgoorlie - Perth and back and forth from Kal to perth and nothing has gone wrong.

Only thing i need done now is new brake pads.

You can find good buys for cheap you just some luck and need to keep looking.


----------



## johnandrew753 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello Friend,

$10K AUD is good amount for used car. I've brought Holden Commodore under $7K from Rent 2 Own Cars Gold Coast Outlet. They provide good customer service and company has a large collection of used vehicle. You can purchase best quality used car from here according to your budget.


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

johnandrew753 said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> $10K AUD is good amount for used car. I've brought Holden Commodore under $7K from Rent 2 Own Cars Gold Coast Outlet. They provide good customer service and company has a large collection of used vehicle. You can purchase best quality used car *from here* according to your budget.


Did you post that before you even left?


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Do I need to have get an Australia driving license before I can buy a car?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

No, if you are not a PR, an International driving license will do for you.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

